# 96 rear speaker removal??



## nick61416 (May 16, 2008)

What is the best way to get the rear speakers out. Im trying to replace them i can't get to them form the trunk. so what is the best way.
Thanks


----------



## altimadoctor (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a 96 Altima, I removed the back seats to access the rear speakers. You cannot remove them by going in the trunk. Once the back seats are out you can remove them easily and wire up the new ones without any problem.


----------



## asmcgarity (May 19, 2008)

i got a 96 240sx. i just had to pull down my backseat and lift the cover off my speakers.


----------

